# will i am trying this agen lol #5



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Will i hope i got it this time here are my spoons. and 1 crank


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

nice job i hope they catch fish .now make some of those hot mommas
that we used last nite .lol good job bro


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice job Mark,look like fish catchers to me


----------

